# Guys, what do you like in a woman?



## KurouShinakute (Aug 26, 2011)

:scratchhead: 

Both sexes want to know what the other likes in them! So, I'll ask you guys, what do you like in a woman? I'm curious. 

I'm a very shy and reserved person when I first meet people (both male and female) and I get the feeling that that may be a turn off to guys (I do warm/open up once we start talking). Not to mention that in a relationship, I like to take things slow....that's not saying that I don't have any passion in a relationship, I just have to be sure of the guy, 'ya know? I try to be compassionate,understanding and caring, but I do come with some "emotional baggage" due to past issues. 

I understand that guys like different things in woman, but I guess I'd like to know if I come across as a 'stick in the mud' kind of girl. Any insight is appreciated


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

I would say it depends on what stage of life the guy is at.

When I was younger, looks first then personality match. Now, looks are less important generally. But if I were looking, character, wit, moral standards and personality match are more important. 
(That's because there are fewer good looking women my age.)


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Someone who actually talks with you, not someone who thinks talking is you listening to their endless list of complaints from today, yesterday, 20 years ago, and things they think they will find to complain about tomorrow.

Someone who's face lights up when they see you.

Not someone who acts like they have been waiting to pick up the complaints about life from where they last left off with you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Me.


----------



## Joanie (Oct 24, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> Me.


Hahahahah....good one, dog :rofl:


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Intelligence, class at the correct times, a little spice at other times, has manners and integrity, dependable, a good conversationalist, good problem solving skills, empathy, capable, motivated, adventuress at some things but maybe a little reserved also, grounded but can dream, healthy life style, looks good (to me) and smells good too!

Until a woman comes along that can fit the bill I'm leaving the ring in lay-a-way!


----------

